# Lafitte 44



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

I am told this is a good blue water boat, but it doesnt appear on any of the lists. Is it taiwanise? Is it just a broker trying to sell a boat?


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

They look like a really cool Robert Perry design. Check out this guys website.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Some info on them here.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

*core deck*

Im reading that they have a Balsa core deck. I remember warnings regarding these. Saildog, or anyone have input on this design feature?


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

bellefonte said:


> Im reading that they have a Balsa core deck.


You would have to avoid a lot of boats to get away from balsa cored decks.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I spoke with Bob Perry about the Lafitte 44 a couple of years back cos there was one for sale in Australia. I confess I didn't think much of the thing compared to other BP designs such as the Norseman 447, Passport 40/41/43, or even the Baba 40 or Valiant 40 but BP was quite positive about the design and the boats in general. To my mind it is not one of BP's best sterns but I have to admit they look better in the flesh than they do on paper. 

To me it still looks like a canoe stern Norseman 447 but there is no denying that for the era they have a good reputation as a fast cruiser and better than average build quality for a Taiwanese boat. 

Usual rules apply to buying a Taiwanese boat in particular look at the tanks. Original deck fittings and rigging could be dodgey but its unlikely in a thirty year old boat that any of the original fittings are still being used. Chain plates need careful inspection and if not already replaced are probably due for it.

BP would have to try really hard to design a bad boat I reckon so its ultimately going to come down to the condition of the boat rather than any inherent problems with the design itself.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome input everyone. I am looking at one this weekend I believe. It had a lightning strike, so the electrical has been gutted. Of course, the upside would be that all the electrical will be brand new...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I know of no boat that size from the last 30 years without a core of some kind, usually balsa, in the decks. There probably are a few though. 

But the Lafitte had teak decks as an option - hopefully this one doesn't as they can be a disaster after 20 years or so. The hull is cored with Airex. 

As tdw posted, sterns are in the eye of the beholder. But it is a solid fast boat as designed. I don't think Bob Perry has ever designed a bad boat and he had total input on this one.

The biggest issue with the wiring, which is a big job in any case, is access and what has to be removed to do it. With good access it is labor heavy but you will have a new boat in this respect when done.


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

*intrigued*



JKCatalina310 said:


> They look like a really cool Robert Perry design. Check out this guys website.


The more i read, the more i like it. thanks for the link


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Here's another review:
Boat Review by David Pascoe - Lafitte 44


----------



## kenpickard (Jan 20, 2012)

I own La Fete, hull #5 and it is an awesome boat. Sails very well, quite fast, good in light wind and steady in high winds. I've been refurbishing her for nearly 5 years and in great condition. My teak decks are still in excellent condition.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

You can read Bob Perry's own thoughts about the LaFitte 44 in these two links:

The Lafitte Story - By Bob Perry

Double Enders According to Perry


----------

